
Indonesian scientists embrace preprint server - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-017-08838-6
======
voldemort1968
What is a preprint server?

~~~
mc32
From Wikipedia[1]

"In academic publishing, a preprint is a version of a scholarly or scientific
paper that precedes publication in a peer-reviewed scholarly or scientific
journal. The preprint may be available, often as a non-typeset version
available free, before and/or after a paper is published in a journal."

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preprint](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preprint)

